# Site to compare stocks



## Austravel (19 August 2008)

Hi,

Trying to find a site that I can plug in a company eg BKN and get a list of related companies. Ie same sector, would be good to even list them by relative market cap size. Again want to check what other LIC's like AFI or ARG are out there.  Must be something out there that spits out a list of similar entered companies, funds, LIC's.

How do you do it??  If not a site to do it is there an easy way to gather the list.


----------



## rbp (20 August 2008)

try http://www.australian-economy.com/
Their CSV files have industry and market cap for each stock.


----------



## johenmo (20 August 2008)

An alternative is 
http://www.afr.com/home/tables.aspx

Open as a csv or xls then do a find on your company.

Haven't tried the previous post.


----------



## Big_Daz (20 August 2008)

RBP - that was a very good site for comparison. Would I be right in saying the data is a little bit behind real time? 

Edit: I see the data is done at 27/6/2008


----------

